# Trimming Brisket



## Northern_Cowboy (Mar 27, 2020)

Watched a YT video (wish I could remember the channel) where the guy trimmed out a lot of fat from between the flat and point.  Any of you do that?  I tried it this morning and the fat that is between the muscles is different.  It's almost like it's oriented in strands rather than just an amorphous mass.  Anyone else notice this?

These (there are two) will be my first full briskets on my new smoker.  Last weekend I did a brisket flat and pulled pork.  This weekend, it won't be 32-38°F all day, so I'm hoping to be have more success keeping temps within a tighter range.


----------



## nomad_archer (Mar 27, 2020)

I follow this guide in trimming and I havnt had a bad brisket.  There is minimal trimming between the flat and the point.


I follow this video for my cook


I know this didn't really answer your question but I just thought I'd share what works for me. 

What type of smoker are you using for your cook?

This is currently on the smoker.  I trimmed a little more than suggested in the videos I posted.


----------



## Northern_Cowboy (Mar 27, 2020)

nomad_archer said:


> I follow this guide in trimming and I havnt had a bad brisket.  There is minimal trimming between the flat and the point.
> I follow this video for my cook
> I know this didn't really answer your question but I just thought I'd share what works for me.
> What type of smoker are you using for your cook?
> This is currently on the smoker.  I trimmed a little more than suggested in the videos I posted


I do enjoy Franklin's channel!  I'm using a Char Griller Competition Pro offset stickburner.  

Here's my day:


----------



## sandyut (Mar 27, 2020)

Northern_Cowboy said:


> the guy trimmed out a lot of fat from between the flat and point. Any of you do that?


Mostly yes.  Most of the briskets I have bought had a significant fat layer between the point and flat... and i removed most of it.  Occasionally this is not a big deal = not large enough to "need" to trim it out.  IMO its a judgement call as to how much you want removed.  Lots of videos on it.  Some dont trim at all.  I try to get the majority give or take.  I check my OCD at the door when trimming.  do you best and go with it.  it usually turns out just fine


----------



## Northern_Cowboy (Mar 27, 2020)

sandyut said:


> Mostly yes.  Most of the briskets I have bought had a significant fat layer between the point and flat... and i removed most of it.  Occasionally this is not a big deal = not large enough to "need" to trim it out.  IMO its a judgement call as to how much you want removed.  Lots of videos on it.  Some dont trim at all.  I try to get the majority give or take.  I check my OCD at the door when trimming.  do you best and go with it.  it usually turns out just fine



The guy gave the reasoning of wanting to make the piece as flat as possible.  When he was done, the point only stuck up maybe 1/4 of what it did prior to removing that fat in between.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 27, 2020)

That gob of fat is part of the "Deckle" and you can't get it all without separating the flat from the point. I just get as much as I can without injuring myself....
I'm a big Franklin fan myself and use his methods.
We have the same smoker :-)


----------



## Northern_Cowboy (Mar 27, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> That gob of fat is part of the "Deckle" and you can't get it all without separating the flat from the point. I just get as much as I can without injuring myself....
> I'm a big Franklin fan, myself use his methods.
> We have the same smoker :-)



I looked  up "deckle" and got different information.  Some refer to the point as the deckle.  Some called the ribeye cap the deckle.  Then, there's the one here referring to the fat between the flat and point.  

I got a good bit of it out, but I didn't make a huge deal out of it.  If it's fattier than it needs be, I'll be okay with that.  Makes it more keto that way.  lol


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 27, 2020)

I trim the wedge of fat between the point and flat because it's usually way to thick to render and after removing it the brisket lays flatter.  















Northern_Cowboy said:


> I looked  up "deckle" and got different information.  Some refer to the point as the deckle.  Some called the ribeye cap the deckle.  Then, there's the one here referring to the fat between the flat and point.
> 
> I got a good bit of it out, but I didn't make a huge deal out of it.  If it's fattier than it needs be, I'll be okay with that.  Makes it more keto that way.  lol



Deckle means different things to different people, but the actual term "deckle" refers to a section of fat and breast bone nubs that is removed from the inside face of the brisket (not the fat cap face) by the processor before packaging.  Years ago labels all said "Brisket Whole, Deckle Off".   Nowdays most labels say Brisket, Boneless, Whole.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm in the middle of curing a while brisket for pastrami.  Cooking tomorrow.  In the past I have not trimmed the fat from the point meeting the flat and it has been fine.  This time, I did trim as much as I could, different texture, etc.   I expect it to turn out fine as well.  I hope to post pictures of the finished product Sunday.  Stay safe.


----------



## Northern_Cowboy (Mar 28, 2020)

Tastes great, but overdone.  The day went well, until about 7 hours in.  Lost the ability to maintain heats.  I think the wind picked up, throwing everything off.  Got it back up and then it started raining, and I lost it again.  Brought them in and finished in the oven.  Wrapped at 165° and 158° (both were stalled at those points).  Took them out of the oven at 205°/198°.  The 205° was almost too soft to lift out of the foil (the flat is on the right in the first pic and the point is in the middle container; it was the larger of the two briskets).  The second pic is the 198° flat sliced and point cut into chunks.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 28, 2020)

Sounds like you did everything correctly.  Still looks good, and bark looks great.  As long as it tastes good, that's the main thing, IMHO.  Keep trying, that's how we learn.  Good improvising due to weather and the elements.


----------



## Northern_Cowboy (Mar 28, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Sounds like you did everything correctly.  Still looks good, and bark looks great.  As long as it tastes good, that's the main thing, IMHO.  Keep trying, that's how we learn.  Good improvising due to weather and the elements.



It is still delicious.  Since I get to eat both the "mistakes" and successes, I'm not dissuaded from continuing.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 28, 2020)

Doesn't look overdone to me unless you're talking about the bark maybe. Was it not tender enough?
The delicious part is what counts.  Like!
(I've never pulled anything out of a smoker I couldn't eat)
;-)


----------

